# Turtle Creek 07/27 and 07/28



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hit Turtle CReek over the week end. 

07/27--Skunk. (my fault, too much BS'n than fishin). Had some good hits but no hook ups. Flounder, Blues, Weakies, Croaker, Spot and dink Striper were being caught. Bloods, Mackerel and Minnows were the baits of choice. Crabbin was good also. 

07/28--(RANT) The TOURONS were out in force. I really don't have anything against the tourists that we get here BUT...when you allow your children to act like animals and thorw big bags of potato chips all over the sidewalk to feed the seagulls I have a problem with that. They had crab tyraps set up every three feet along the bulk head. Lines were being crossed, tyer were even throwing the crab traps over your lines. I didn't even break out the roads from the rack. Got back in the War Wagon and headed home. The thing that really pissed about the little bastards that were littering was that there was a North Wildwood City Counselman sitting right there watching the whole thing.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

The NWCC person was prolly being politically correct, but sounds like an empty suit. I left South Jersey in 58 and it was going downhill then.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Politically Correct or not, he represents the Town. They were littering end of subject. He should have said something.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Political asshat!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

now Picture this; Councilman is having a drink with the police cheif and mentions that incedent, Cheif says who were they? Councilman says "I really don't know, But the one guy has a Dodge Truck with a big rod rack on the roof and his cap is differant than the Truck" Chief asks" Did he have something to do with this?" Councilman "Must have , He took off right after it Started" OOPS!


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Hey Dogg the PC comment was tongue in cheek. Either he doesn't care or felt the chips would wash out with the next tide. Go to the next council meeting and ask why he took no action, but call the newspaper so they can send a reporter to get it on record. His attitude might get readjusted once it is out for the locals (voters) to read about. When I was growing up in CM we were often told bout the shoeboxers. Shoeboxers would pay the $1.00 round trip day excursion train fare from the city (Philly)with their lunch in a shoebox, so they could take advantage of the shore without spending a dime with the locals. Hopefully the crabtrappers at least bought the crab bait???

In the old days we could rejoice the day after Labor day when the locals got the town back from the tourists, but now CM is a four season resort that is a nice place to visit, but not as nice to live in year round. Low time limits on beachfront parking meters almost guarantees that CM will make more on over limit tickets than meter coins provide. I know one local lady with a sack of quarters who enjoys staying ahead of the meter maids and inserting a coin for a stranger to the dismay of the parking police, but that's another story.

Enjoy your stay at the cape and remember to 'keep the shore green, bring money'!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

You mean they actually wait until the meter expires ,before writing the ticket! MY MY times have changed


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> now Picture this; Councilman is having a drink with the police cheif and mentions that incedent, Cheif says who were they? Councilman says "I really don't know, But the one guy has a Dodge Truck with a big rod rack on the roof and his cap is differant than the Truck" Chief asks" Did he have something to do with this?" Councilman "Must have , He took off right after it Started" OOPS!


Oh no, trust me Barry I made it a point to be loud enough and made sure to point out the tourons and left before I got myself in trouble. Just like this past Wednesday when they were taking leaks at the end of the bulk head when Wawa is a block and a half away. Oh yeah, I said something.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Good on you Dogg!! As to parking scams some 'sophisticated' city PD's just walk along with a bar code scanner, scan your VIN and mail you a parking ticket, because they figure even if you can prove your meter had not expired, it will cost you more to fight the ticket than to pay it. Occasionally I return to the city of my nativity, and my 2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee has my old shoulder patch american flag covering the VIN slot on the windshield, as a patriotic parker!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well the good thing about where I fish is that there are no meters which is nice.........






. It's really a great place to fish. Very quiet during the week. I like fishin there in the ealry spring.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Good Deal! 13 footer is DONE Stop By


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Will do.


----------

